# Oak Leaf Lettuce?



## LadyV (May 14, 2011)

I found some at hte store...it's in a container with the roots, I bought it (I eat salads a lot too......is it safe for Bella?


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 14, 2011)

Yes. Its commonly in spring mix as well. Basically any type of lettuce is. My tort love the crunchy ends of lettuce as a treat (high water content and little nutrition). These gourmet organic lettuces are really taking off in the stores, but are quite pricey. Some of the greens you have to watch out for because they are high in oxalic acid, but anything leafy from a grocery store is safe for your tort except tomato leaves (or any other leaves in the nightshade family).


----------

